# pump flow rate = 300 * 1.8 = 540 gpm ممكن شرح هذه المعادلة ومن اين اتت ؟



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*الخطأ الشهير أنك ستأخد قيمة pump flow rate =900/3=300gpm
لاتفعل ذلك أبدا لأن الحقيقة قيمة gpm لثلاث مضخات تعمل معا لا يساوى ولا تقريبا مجموع الــ gpm لكل مضخة على حدة ولكن قيمته هى نقطة تقاطع system curve مع الــH&Q)performance curve) للثلاث مضخات معا ودى بتبقى عادة نقطة بتكون 55% من قيمة مجموع الثلاث مضخات معا علشان كده إضرب القيمة دى فى 1.8 وبالتالى :
pump flow rate = 300 * 1.8 = 540 gpm
بالشكل ده هتكون فى أمان تام وبالشكل ده عندك heah و Q وأطلب المضخات وقلبك زى الحديد 
*طبعا الكلام المنقول بالاحمر لمهندس في المنتدى بفرض لدينا 3 مضخات والتدفق 900 GPM فلايجوز ان نجعل كل مضخة 300GPM ولكن لماذا وما السبب وما هو الهدف من المعادلة وكيف حصل عليها وكيف سيتغير مخطط
Q-H


----------



## mohamed mech (3 سبتمبر 2013)

هذا الموضوع له قصة قصيرة حدثت معنا بالموقع.
لم أكن المصمم و لكنى حضرت التشغيل 
كان لدينا ثلاث طلمبات كل منها منفردة 672 جالون على الدقيقة (وكلمة منفردة هى مفتاح الحل)
و4 من التشلرات 280 طن تبريد لكل تشلر
كل طلمبة تكفى لعدد 2 تشلر 
يعنى 2 طلمبة تعمل و واحدة احتياطية
المهم شغلنا عدد 2 تشلر و طلمبة واحدة و كان الامور زى الفل 
و كمية المياه مضبوطة 672 جالون على الدقيقة
شغلنا كمان 2 تشلر وطلمبة أخرى فحدث مالم نتوقع كمية المياه الكلية 900 جالون على الدقيقة تقريبا فقط
اين بقية الماء (672+672=1344 جالون على الدقيقة)
المهم شغلت الطلمبة الثالثة على سبيل التجربة حتى لا تحدث مشكلة تبريد زائد للمياه فى التشلر
كم تتوقعوا ان تكون كمية الماء؟
لم تتجاوز 1300 جالون على الدقيقة
يعنى الثلاثة أعطو ما كنا نتوقع او نطلب من أثنين ان يعطوه من التدفق
يعنى الاختيارغلط والحسابات غلط.
والسبب عدم إختيار الطلمبات مجتمعة على منحنى التدفق مع الضغط بتقاطع التدفق الكلى مع السيستم كيرف
و من يوميها يا حضرات وانا أطلب من المقاولين تقديم الاختيار لكامل مجموعة الطلمبات على التوازى على نفس المنحنى.


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم يا أخواني وجزاكم خيرا . وأذا امكن شرح هذا الكلام وتعزيزه بمثال على المخطط . وشكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (3 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع موضح بشكل علمى فى المرفقات
و تجدون ان طلمبة واحدة تعمل عند نقطة 1
و طلمبتين يجب ان تعمل عند نقطة 2
و لكن الوقع و بسبب السيستم كيرف فإنهما تعملان عند نقطة 3

و يلاحظ ايضا ارتفاع الضغط على الكيرف و هذا مطابق لما شاهدناه بالموقع و ارتفاع ضغط الشبكة عند كل تشغيل لطلمبة جديدة و خاصة الثالثة


----------



## mahmood mrbd (3 سبتمبر 2013)

هل يعني ذلك لو عندي ال total flow rate = 900 gpm انه كل مضخة سعتها 540 gpm عدد 3 تغطي الحمل الكلي 375 طن تبريد (3 جلر سعة 125 طن تبريد الواحد). ارجو ان كنت مخطيء في فهمي للموضوع التوضيح لاهمبة الامر ولانه شيء جديد بالنسبة لي لم افهم الامر من قبل هكذا..ارجو التوضيح وكيف ذلك على كيرف السيستم والمضخة من يتقاطع مع من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير شكرا لك 
بصراحة عندي سؤال بس مش عارفة اسالو لان الموضوع جديد 
ولكن يا اخ محمد هل يوجد قاعدة ثابتة لحسابات يعني ان كان مضختين او ثلاثة او اكثر ؟ يعني من الاخر
ولا لازم كل شيئ من مخطط ال h-q *


----------



## عمران احمد (4 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## salahzantout (4 سبتمبر 2013)

search google about pipe system curve for parallel or series pumps
but what your asking for is parallel pumps which increases the flow rate and not the head


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مهم جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (4 سبتمبر 2013)

q=1100 gpm ,h=50 ft 
وعندي 3 مضخات كم سيكون تدفق الواحدة و الhead طبعا مشترك للكل 
الرجاءالرد يا مهندسين


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (4 سبتمبر 2013)

الصديق العزيز / محمد عبد الرحيم من اللذين مروا بهذه التجربة بالموقع ولا شك انه وضح ووفى


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (5 سبتمبر 2013)

أخ محمد تشكر عالتوضيح بس ما زال عندي تساؤلات 
هل تقصد "خطأ بالاختيار " أنهم عملوا الاختيار على 3 مضخات عاملين و ليس 2+1 فبالتالي أثر الضغط؟؟ سؤالي بشكل آخر كيف كان الاختيار؟
تانيا هل المضخات ثابتة ولا بها VSD اللي ركبتوها؟ 
ما زلت لم أفهم ال 1.8 شو هالرقم أنا عادة لما أختار مضخة (أو عدة مضخات) بشوف عددهم العامل و بعمل الاختيار على taco و طبعا بكون حاسب انخفاض الضغط و التدفق بدقة عالية و ليس تقديريا و عند الاختيار على البرنامج بختار العدد العامل من المضخات و بكتب الضغط المحسوب و التدفق الكامل و بعمل split 50/50 لو كانوا مضختين أو 33/33/33 لو كانوا 3 عاملين


هل في شيء أنا مو فاهموا.؟؟؟


----------



## السهم الجرىء (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييين​


----------



## drmady (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا للاخ محمد ميكا ، بجد كلامك فوق الممتاز وبارك الله فيك وفى علمك ونفع بك . وبرجاء من الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة الاجابة على سؤال الاخ أسيل عبد الرزاق وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

أسيل عبد الرزاق قال:


> q=1100 gpm ,h=50 ft
> وعندي 3 مضخات كم سيكون تدفق الواحدة و الhead طبعا مشترك للكل
> الرجاءالرد يا مهندسين



بما أن الرفع محسوب على التدفق الإجمالي أي أن المضخات الثلاثة تعمل مع بعض فإن مواصفات كل مضخة هي:
التدفق: 367 gpm
الرفع: 50 ft
وأعتقد أن مهندسنا الكبير *mohamed mech*
لم يقصد أن يقول أن اختيار تدفق كل مضخة يساوي 1.8 * ثلث التدفق الإجمالي
وإنما في حال تشغيل كل مضخة بشكل منفرد فإن التدفق الناتج سيكون أكبر بـ 80% من التدفق التصميمي للمضخة باعتبار انخفاض الرفع اللازم
أرجو أن يكون فهمي لمشاركتك صحيحاً بشمهندس محمد 
أو يرجى التوضيح
​


----------



## aati badri (5 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.mcnallyinstitute.com/15-html/15-01.htm


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (5 سبتمبر 2013)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> بما أن الرفع محسوب على التدفق الإجمالي أي أن المضخات الثلاثة تعمل مع بعض فإن مواصفات كل مضخة هي:
> التدفق: 367 gpm
> الرفع: 50 ft
> وأعتقد أن مهندسنا الكبير *mohamed mech*
> ...



أنا أظن نفس كلامك بس ما زلت أنتظر توضيحه للأخ محمد


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*فى حسابات مضخات الشيللرات أنت مرتبط بكمية التدفق الكلية** gpm **المطلوبة للتبريد والتى تحتاجها الماكينات** (AHU+FCU) **وهذه يتم حسابها لكل ماكينة على حدة من برنامج الهاب أو أى برنامج آخر (خد بالك إياك تغلط فى إدخال أى معطيات للبرنامج لأنك ستدفع الثمن و سيكون غاليا) ولنفرض أن المجموع الكلى لجميع الماكينات هو 900**gpm (**خد بالك دى سوف تدور حول 2.4**gpm/RT) **ولنفرض أنك تحتاج 3 مضخات تعمل وواحدة إحتياطى وعندك أيضا 3 شيللرات تعمل وشيللر إحتياطى أما لحساب قيمة الــ** pump manometric head **فذلك يتطلب حساب فاقد الضغط الكلى على اطول مسار** (friction loss + fitting loss) **مشتملا على فاقد الضغط داخل الشيللر و** AHU **أو**FCU **الموجودة على أطول مسار**.*
*الخطأ الشهير أنك ستأخد قيمة** pump flow rate =900/3=300gpm*
*لاتفعل ذلك أبدا لأن الحقيقة قيمة** gpm **لثلاث مضخات تعمل معا لا يساوى ولا تقريبا مجموع الــ** gpm **لكل مضخة على حدة ولكن قيمته هى نقطة تقاطع** system curve **مع الــ**H&Q)performance curve) **للثلاث مضخات معا ودى بتبقى عادة نقطة بتكون 55% من قيمة مجموع الثلاث مضخات معا علشان كده إضرب القيمة دى فى 1.8 وبالتالى** :*
*pump flow rate = 300 * 1.8 = 540 gpm*
*بالشكل ده هتكون فى أمان تام وبالشكل ده عندك** heah **و** Q **وأطلب المضخات وقلبك زى الحديد* 
*نسيت أقولك فى الدوائر االمغلقة مفيش** static head **لأن عندك رازر صاعد وآخر هابط والمجموع الكلى صفر* 
*pump head = head friction loss + fitting head loss*
*نصيحة أخوية إستخدم** hazen Williams equation **فى حساب الــ** friction loss **لأنها** more safty* *.
هذا هو النص الاصلي للموضوع 
*


----------



## mohamed mech (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اسكندر عمجة قال:


> أخ محمد تشكر عالتوضيح بس ما زال عندي تساؤلات
> هل تقصد "خطأ بالاختيار " أنهم عملوا الاختيار على 3 مضخات عاملين و ليس 2+1 فبالتالي أثر الضغط؟؟
> 
> التصميم على 2 تعمل و الثالثة متوقفة احتياطية
> ...



الخلاصة انه يجب اختيار مجموعة الطلمبات لتعطى التدفق الكلى المطلوب مجتمعة
و ليس اختيار مضخة واحدة بنصف الكمية المطلوبة و الظن انها مع الاخرى سوف تعطى 100 لان هذا لن يحدث


----------



## mohamed mech (5 سبتمبر 2013)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> بما أن الرفع محسوب على التدفق الإجمالي أي أن المضخات الثلاثة تعمل مع بعض فإن مواصفات كل مضخة هي:
> التدفق: 367 gpm
> الرفع: 50 ft
> 
> ...



راجع المرفق اعلاه فى المشاركة رقم 4 يا هندسة

للاسف انا علمت بهذا الموضوع متاخر وفاتنى الكثير فى حياتى المهنية وما اكثر مالا نعلم


----------



## mohamed mech (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هذا الموضوع قد تمت مناقشته من قبل و أعتقد ان الاخ زيكوتك و الاخ زانيتىو الاخ توك توك و الاخ عبد العاطى قد شاركو فهل يمكن رابط الموضوع السابق حتى نستعيد ملخص ما انتهى اليه الحوار


----------



## mohamed mech (5 سبتمبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> http://www.mcnallyinstitute.com/15-html/15-01.htm









 The pumps will pump where they each intersect the system curve. Please take note of the following:


With two pumps running they intersect at a higher head (B) and a greater capacity than if one pump was running. 
To determine the flow of an individual pump while both are running, trace back at that combined head to the single pump curve and read the flow for each pump at "G". With two pumps running, the system head is higher causing each pump to reduce its capacity a little bit. 


الله ينور يا حبيبى


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## mohamed mech (5 سبتمبر 2013)

أسيل عبد الرزاق قال:


> *فى حسابات مضخات الشيللرات أنت مرتبط بكمية التدفق الكلية** gpm **المطلوبة للتبريد والتى تحتاجها الماكينات** (AHU+FCU) **وهذه يتم حسابها لكل ماكينة على حدة من برنامج الهاب أو أى برنامج آخر (خد بالك إياك تغلط فى إدخال أى معطيات للبرنامج لأنك ستدفع الثمن و سيكون غاليا) ولنفرض أن المجموع الكلى لجميع الماكينات هو 900**gpm (**خد بالك دى سوف تدور حول 2.4**gpm/RT) **ولنفرض أنك تحتاج 3 مضخات تعمل وواحدة إحتياطى وعندك أيضا 3 شيللرات تعمل وشيللر إحتياطى أما لحساب قيمة الــ** pump manometric head **فذلك يتطلب حساب فاقد الضغط الكلى على اطول مسار** (friction loss + fitting loss) **مشتملا على فاقد الضغط داخل الشيللر و** AHU **أو**FCU **الموجودة على أطول مسار**.*
> *الخطأ الشهير أنك ستأخد قيمة** pump flow rate =900/3=300gpm*
> *لاتفعل ذلك أبدا لأن الحقيقة قيمة** gpm **لثلاث مضخات تعمل معا لا يساوى ولا تقريبا مجموع الــ** gpm **لكل مضخة على حدة ولكن قيمته هى نقطة تقاطع** system curve **مع الــ**H&Q)performance curve) **للثلاث مضخات معا ودى بتبقى عادة نقطة بتكون 55% من قيمة مجموع الثلاث مضخات معا علشان كده إضرب القيمة دى فى 1.8 وبالتالى** :*
> *pump flow rate = 300 * 1.8 = 540 gpm*
> ...



المهندس *ياسر أشرف كامل* مطلوب عاجل للتوضيح


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (6 سبتمبر 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> الخلاصة انه يجب اختيار مجموعة الطلمبات لتعطى التدفق الكلى المطلوب مجتمعة
> و ليس اختيار مضخة واحدة بنصف الكمية المطلوبة و الظن انها مع الاخرى سوف تعطى 100 لان هذا لن يحدث


*سبحان الله هنا الفكرة 
مشكور للتوضيح 
جزاكم الله كل خير *


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (6 سبتمبر 2013)

إذا كان لديك القيمة الكلية للتدفق gpm المطلوبة للسيستم وبسهولة أيضا يمكنك إستنتاج قيمة الهيد المطلوب من المضخات 
h= frictionhead loss +fitting head loss+chiller head loss+ahu head loss 
كل ده على اطول مسار أو على المسار ذو أكبر فاقد فى الضغط (حتى لو لم يكن الأطول) بالشكل ده عندنا ال Q,H للسيستم عندئذ يمكننا رسم ال system curve 

من العلاقة (H = K * Q^2) وواضح أنها منحنى قطع مكافئ يمر بنقطة الأصل (0 و0) ومن السهل رسمه على الأتوكاد طبعا الثابت "k" فى المعادلة ينتج بالتعويض بقمتى Q,H للسيستم اللى حصلنا عليهم فى البداية ونعوض بمجموعة قيم لل Q ونطلع القيم المقابلة لل H ونرسم المنحنى لحد كده إحنا وصلنا لنصف الحل وباقى نجيب ال performance curve اللى المفروض يتقاطع مع ال system curve فى نقطة التشغيل للسيستم H,Q اللى حسبناها فى البداية أحضر كتالوج المضخات ودور على منحنى PERFORMANCE CURVE لمضخة بحيث تكون قيمة ال GPM أعلى من ثلث قيمة gpm للسيستك عند نفس الH و المطلوبة للسيستم واوجد مجموعة قيم على المنحنى الموجوجود بالفعل على الكتالوج ووقع هذه القيم على الأتوكاد على نفس الصفحة التى رسمت عليها ال system curve ثم أوجد منحنى ال performance curve للثلاث مضخات معا وأوجد نقطة التقاطع وبإعادة التجربة على مجموعة مضخات حتى تحصل على أقرب منحنى لمضخة تحقق لك القيمة المطلوبة. ستجد أن قيمة ال 1.8 التى تكلمنا عنها هى قيمة أثبتتها التجربة والمحاولة والخطأ حتى الحصول على المنحنى المطلوب


----------



## toktok66 (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ياشبااب راجاء راجعوا الاشري في هذه النقطه في موضحه في 20 سطر ومدعومه برسم وااضح


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (6 سبتمبر 2013)

[h=2]مشكلة تصميم ارجو ان لا يقع فيها أحد [/h]عند تصميم اقطارمواسير نقل المياه المثلجة ( مياه التشللرات ) يراعي استخدام الصيغة الرياضية التالية : 
قطر الماسورة مقدرا بالبوصة يساوي الجذر التربيعي لحاصل ضرب : 0.41 × معدل تدفق الماء مقدرا بالجالون كل دقيقة مقسوما على سرعة التدفق مقدرة بالقدم كل ثانية 


سرعة المياه المثلجة في ماسورة التجميع header تكون بين 7 و 10 قدم/ثانية طبقا لتوصية المصنع 
و في المواسير الفرعية : بين 4 و 7 قدم/ثا 

فقد كان نتيجة التقدير الخاطئ ان قطر ماسورةالتجميع يفوق في قدرته على استيعاب التدفق الحقيقي :
فالقطر المحسوب هو 10 انش ليتلقي 1950 جا/د بينما ما ذكره المصمم هو 12 انش و ما تم تنفيذه 12"مركبة لتجمع حصيلة تدفق ثلاث تشللرات ،و تتعامل مع المياه ثلاث مضخات واحدة لكل تشللر ، و ترتب على ذلك انه عند قياس التدفق لتشللر واحد يعمل مع مضخته وجد معدل التدفق مظبوط و عند تشغيل التشللر و المضخة الثانيىة و جد معدل التدفق يتناقص الي 60 % و عند تشغيل التشللر الثالث و مضخته و جد ان التدفق الإجمالي صار 55% من قيمة اجمالي التدفق من الثلث وحدات 
و أول ما كتشفته من سبب هو قطر الماسورة الجامعة للتدفق : الهيدر و جاري البحث عن كيفية العلاج حيث انه تم تركيب كافة المواسير طبقا للشوب درو وينج المعتمد ، وتم تشطيب المبني لأن المصمم أخطأ و المقاول أخطأ لأنه لم يراجع أو ليس لديه من عنده الخبرة و الراجل مبسوط بينفذ تشللر و مافي أحد قال له غلط 

و الجدول التالي يعطيك معدلات التدفق المسموح بها :

قطر الماسورة بالانش متبوع بأقل و أقصي تدفق مقدرا بالجالون /دقيقة :
6" : 501 - 800 جا / د
8" : 800 - 1700 جا / د
10" : 1700 - 2500 جا / د
12" : 2500 - 3600 جا / د
و تقدر من هذه القيم و بمعلومية مساحة المقطع الداخلي للماسورة ان تحدد سرعة التدفق 
و الموضوع للنقاش و المشاركة و أثق ان لدي أحد الزملاء ذو الخبرة في المجال سيعطونا حلولا قيمة للمشكلة .​


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (6 سبتمبر 2013)

هذه المشاركة للدكتور / صبرى سعيد تحت عنوان " مشكلة فى التصميم أرجو أن لا يقع فيها احد"


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (6 سبتمبر 2013)

والحقيقة لم تكن المشكلة فى قطر ماسورة الهيدر ولكن المشكلة تحدث عندما تعمل المضخات الثلاث معا وقد شرح المهندس / mohamed mech ووفى


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر أشرف كامل قال:


> إذا كان لديك القيمة الكلية للتدفق gpm المطلوبة للسيستم وبسهولة أيضا يمكنك إستنتاج قيمة الهيد المطلوب من المضخات
> h= frictionhead loss +fitting head loss+chiller head loss+ahu head loss
> كل ده على اطول مسار أو على المسار ذو أكبر فاقد فى الضغط (حتى لو لم يكن الأطول) بالشكل ده عندنا ال Q,H للسيستم عندئذ يمكننا رسم ال system curve
> 
> من العلاقة (H = K * Q^2) وواضح أنها منحنى قطع مكافئ يمر بنقطة الأصل (0 و0) ومن السهل رسمه على الأتوكاد طبعا الثابت "k" فى المعادلة ينتج بالتعويض بقمتى Q,H للسيستم اللى حصلنا عليهم فى البداية ونعوض بمجموعة قيم لل Q ونطلع القيم المقابلة لل H ونرسم المنحنى لحد كده إحنا وصلنا لنصف الحل وباقى نجيب ال performance curve اللى المفروض يتقاطع مع ال system curve فى نقطة التشغيل للسيستم H,Q اللى حسبناها فى البداية أحضر كتالوج المضخات ودور على منحنى PERFORMANCE CURVE لمضخة بحيث تكون قيمة ال GPM أعلى من ثلث قيمة gpm للسيستك عند نفس الH و المطلوبة للسيستم واوجد مجموعة قيم على المنحنى الموجوجود بالفعل على الكتالوج ووقع هذه القيم على الأتوكاد على نفس الصفحة التى رسمت عليها ال system curve ثم أوجد منحنى ال performance curve للثلاث مضخات معا وأوجد نقطة التقاطع وبإعادة التجربة على مجموعة مضخات حتى تحصل على أقرب منحنى لمضخة تحقق لك القيمة المطلوبة. ستجد أن قيمة ال 1.8 التى تكلمنا عنها هى قيمة أثبتتها التجربة والمحاولة والخطأ حتى الحصول على المنحنى المطلوب


بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## mahmood mrbd (6 سبتمبر 2013)

نرجو التوضيح بالارقام ...وارجو التوضيح كيفية استخدام القيمة "k" في معادلة ال system curve بالارقام رجاءا للتعلم والفائدة ...مع جزيل الاحترام للجميع


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لنفرض ان معدل التدفق المطلوب للتبريد لجميع الماكينات (Q=900 gpm) والهيد المطلوب 162 قدم ستكون معادلة system curve
H = K*Q^2 
عوض بقيمة ال Q=900 وال H=162 تجد أن الثابت K = 0.0002 فتكون المعادلة (H = 0.0002 * Q^2) عوض عن Q بالقيم 0 و 100 و 200 و 300 و .........و 1000و..... , وأوجد القيم المناظرة لل H وأرسم المنحنى هتلاقيه قطع مكافئ يمر بالنقطة (0 و 0) وده منحنى 
SYSTEM CURVE


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (6 سبتمبر 2013)

على فرض لدينا 4 مضخات تعمل معا ؟كيف سيكون التدفق


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (6 سبتمبر 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> The pumps will pump where they each intersect the system curve. Please take note of the following:
> 
> 
> With two pumps running they intersect at a higher head (B) and a greater capacity than if one pump was running.
> ...


*الله يبارك فيك وبأمة محمد *


----------



## mohamed mech (6 سبتمبر 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> ياشبااب راجاء راجعوا الاشري في هذه النقطه في موضحه في 20 سطر ومدعومه برسم وااضح



اتعب وعرفنا رقم الباب


----------



## محمد الاكرم (6 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pumps-parallel-serial-d_636.html
وفقكم الله


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (6 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=240607&p=2723735#post2723735


----------



## fayek9 (6 سبتمبر 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> اتعب وعرفنا رقم الباب


 شابتر 43 الخاص hvac systems and equipment صفحة 10 و 11


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (6 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب مشكور ولكن ممكن الصفحتين من بعد اذنك لان الكتاب غير متواجد عند البعض


----------



## londonw2 (7 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/39179700/TEH-1109-Parallel-and-Series-Pump-Application


----------



## aati badri (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الكارثة ان تكون نقطة تقاطع منحنى النظام مع منحنى مضخة واحدة من المضختين خارج المنحنى المنشور من الشركة المنتجة
مما قد ينتج كافيتيشن ثم تدمير المضخة لذلك بعض الشركات انتجت نظام كنترول يمنع المضخة من العمل خارج المنحنى المنشور


----------



## aati badri (7 سبتمبر 2013)

http://wea-inc.com/pdf/parrallel.pdf


----------



## mohamed mech (8 سبتمبر 2013)

منقول من مشاركة عمونا زانيتى
و إخبارية عمونا توك توك
و توجيه عمونا فايق 9


Parallel Pumping​
 
 
 
​
When pumps are applied in parallel, each pump operates at thesame head and provides its share of the system flow at that head(​​​​​Figure 32). Generally, pumps of equal size are recommended, andthe parallel pump curve is established by doubling the flow of the​
single pump curve.
.

​Plotting a system curve across the parallel pump curve shows theoperating points for both single and parallel pump operation (​Figure 33).Note that single pump operation does not yield 50% flow. The systemcurve crosses the single pump curve considerably to the right of its operatingpoint when both pumps are running. This leads to two importantconcerns: (1) the motor must be selected to prevent overloading duringoperation of a single pump and (2) a single pump can provide standbyservice for up to 80% of the design flow, the actual amount dependingon the specific pump curve and system curve.Construction of the composite curve for two dissimilar parallelpumps requires special care; for example, note the shoulder in thecomposite pump curve in Figure 34.
​Operation.​​​​​The piping of parallel pumps (Figure 35) should permitrunning either pump. A check valve is required in each pump’sdischarge to prevent backflow when one pump is shut down. Handvalves and a strainer allow one pump to be serviced while the otheris operating. A strainer protects a pump by preventing foreign materialfrom entering the pump. Gages or a common gage with a trumpetvalve, which includes several valves as one unit, or pressure tapspermits checking pump operation.Flow can be determined (1) by measuring the pressure increaseacross the pump and using a factory pump curve to convert the pressureto flow, or (2) by use of a flow-measuring station or multipurposevalve. Parallel pumps are often used for hydronic heating andcooling. In this application, both pumps operate during the coolingseason to provide maximum flow and pressure, but only one pump​​operates during the heating season.
​


----------



## ahmeds sabrey (8 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع جمييل ورائع


----------



## nofal (8 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الإسلام هو الحل (7 فبراير 2014)

معلومات جديدة بالنسبة لي جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed hajer (7 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## E.SAAD (7 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وشكرا لكل المعلومات القيمة
---------------------------------------------------------


mohamed mech قال:


> الموضوع موضح بشكل علمى فى المرفقات
> و تجدون ان طلمبة واحدة تعمل عند نقطة 1
> و طلمبتين يجب ان تعمل عند نقطة 2
> و لكن الوقع و بسبب السيستم كيرف فإنهما تعملان عند نقطة 3
> ...


----------



## londonw2 (9 فبراير 2014)

sensorless controller

Object moved 
ashrae journal jan 2014 p s152 .
thank you .cheers


----------



## المهندس الحالم (20 فبراير 2014)

موضوع هام جدا ولى عودة لقراءتة بتمعن أكثر مرة أخرى 
جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zanitty (20 فبراير 2014)

استمتعت بالحوار الراقى 
حوار بين مهندسين بالفعل


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق والمناقشات العلميه المفيده
موضوع مهم بالفعل 
شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## hikal007 (21 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير علي هذا الموضوع الخطير


----------



## محمود الصواف (18 أكتوبر 2014)

كل الشكر والتقدير لجميع المهندسين الأفاضل ولكن للتأكيد لحساب head losses ليس بالضروى هنا ان يكون على أطول مسار حيث ان dp/l* l equivilant ويكون المقصود هنا بان l equivilant هى الطول الأكثر losses ؟؟؟؟؟؟ يرجىالتوضيح


----------



## ماهر القليح (18 أكتوبر 2014)

الرجاء من المهندسين الاكارم التأكد من اي معلومة يشاركون فيها بالمنتدى وخصوصا هكذا معلومات اساسية بدون ارفاق صفات من الكودات او اي مستند معتمد:
بالنسبة لجمع المضخات سواء على التسلسل أو على التفرع فهي تحسب بالشكل التالي:
على التفرع:تجمع غزارات المضخات ويبقى الضاغط ثابتا مهما كبر عدد المضخات.
على التسلسل:تجمع الضواغط وتبقى الغزارة ثابتة مهما كبر عدد المضخات.

مرفق الصفحة 101 من كتاب pump handbook لشركة grundfosالغنية عن التعريف


----------



## AHMADBHIT (19 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (19 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع ممتاز جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## الدكة (22 نوفمبر 2014)

رائع جدا بارك الله فيك ... وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ارجو الاطلاع على الملف بالرابط مع تقديري
http://www.4shared.com/office/_tSwgqk0ba/TEH-1208A__2_.html


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (23 نوفمبر 2014)

كذلك الاطلاع على الملف بالرابط
http://www.4shared.com/office/U7k2ffYdce/TEH-1109A__2_.html


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (23 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------

